# Best time for animals to land at DBX



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

I know July isn't a good month to import dogs due to the heat but has anyone done this? What time would be best to land? I've been looking at flights landing at 10pm 12 midnight or 6-7am - which times do you think would be coolest/best for my dog? Evening or early morning? Obviously I'm not considering anything during the day! 
Thanks


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

early morning would be better. Also think about rush hours. You dont want your dog stuck in traffic either after a long flight ordeal


----------



## Val_TX (Mar 16, 2012)

My cats came in on Lufthansa. They have air-conditioned vans. They came from the USA. Riza from Pet Relocators handled all the import paperwork and received my cats. They actually landed at 1 am. Therefore, with Lufthansa, the hour of arrival is not important.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't forget that Ramadan will start in July..


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Don't forget that Ramadan will start in July..


Will this cause any problems? I know it's likely to cause delays in paper work or shipped goods etc but might it affect my dog arriving also?

She is being met and processed by a pet relocation service who said she will be put straight into an air con kennel, they will deal with all the paper work and customs etc then deliver her (in an air con van) to our villa the following day. Do you think this is ok? I'm trying to plan it as much as possible to make it less stressful for her, any advice or tips would be appreciated!

I think I'll aim for the flight that lands at midnight - then if it's delayed it should still be 'cooler' early hours time. Do you think this is a good idea? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welsh_lady said:


> Will this cause any problems? I know it's likely to cause delays in paper work or shipped goods etc but might it affect my dog arriving also?
> 
> She is being met and processed by a pet relocation service who said she will be put straight into an air con kennel, they will deal with all the paper work and customs etc then deliver her (in an air con van) to our villa the following day. Do you think this is ok? I'm trying to plan it as much as possible to make it less stressful for her, any advice or tips would be appreciated!
> 
> I think I'll aim for the flight that lands at midnight - then if it's delayed it should still be 'cooler' early hours time. Do you think this is a good idea? Thanks




Who knows? but is it worth taking a chance with your dog.. I think Ramadan starts about the 20th July so if it was me I would make sure my dog was there before that date.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Maiden you have me worried now! Does anyone have any first hand experience of this? What could happen?

The move is coordinated with children's school holidays and our move to a villa so can't be changed. If I were to bring my dog before 20th it would mean her staying in dubai kennels for a week - which I think would be far to stressful for her after the flight and remaining in the UK until Aug isn't really an option either.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Welsh_lady said:


> Maiden you have me worried now! Does anyone have any first hand experience of this? What could happen?
> 
> The move is coordinated with children's school holidays and our move to a villa so can't be changed. If I were to bring my dog before 20th it would mean her staying in dubai kennels for a week - which I think would be far to stressful for her after the flight and remaining in the UK until Aug isn't really an option either.





I dont live in Dubai but I do know that the middle east grinds to a halt during Ramadan... 

Check and double check with your couriers.. ask them what happens to their timetable during Ramadan.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Check and double check with your couriers.. ask them what happens to their timetable during Ramadan.


Thanks, I sure will!!


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Welsh_lady said:


> Maiden you have me worried now! Does anyone have any first hand experience of this? What could happen?
> 
> The move is coordinated with children's school holidays and our move to a villa so can't be changed. If I were to bring my dog before 20th it would mean her staying in dubai kennels for a week - which I think would be far to stressful for her after the flight and remaining in the UK until Aug isn't really an option either.


Don't get too worried though.

Ramadan is not something new. It happens every year, and every year things still happen during Ramadan, and everybody survives it quite well.

Office hours are cut down by 2 hours per day, and prayer time is even more significantly respected, but the country does not grind to a halt. Over the last 5 years, I have actually gotten to plan my administrative renewals during Ramadan, as everybody is so hellbent on the cliche that nobody does anything during this period that I have found most offices to be empty, and most employees to be much more receptive to your problems when they realize you are fasting as well...

Do check in with your chosen company what their office hours do during Ramadan, but I would aim for a late night arrival, so that you still have the full day (minus 2 hours) for them to sort out everything the next day, and avoid the trap of "ah, sorry, day is over" at 3 PM.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Lita_Rulez said:


> Don't get too worried though.
> 
> Do check in with your chosen company what their office hours do during Ramadan, but I would aim for a late night arrival, so that you still have the full day (minus 2 hours) for them to sort out everything the next day, and avoid the trap of "ah, sorry, day is over" at 3 PM.


Thank you, that's really helpful. I think I'll go send some emails now!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My cats arrived in early May time if I remember correctly. It was quite hot already. Cats arrived and were taken to an air conditioned area in the warehouse, whilst I sorted out the paperwork, which I assume would be the same for them if a company is doing it. Only after the final paperwork was completed, did a person run off to the air conditioned animal area, to drive them up on a golf cart to me at the front of the warehouse. Imagine July will be the same in the cargo area and things will not be any slower/faster then normal there, even though it is ramadan. People dont pray at night  So you get that as a 'bonus' that there will no interruptions. Just a note that the paperwork process took about two hours. If you could have them arrive midnight to two am, would think is better, then arriving three or four am. Once the sun is up, it gets hot quite fast that time of the year.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks jynxgirl that's really reassuring


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I am guessing you are using DKC? If so, don't worry, they are practically operational 24/7 and have years of experience, including many Ramadans. Their staff don't work shorter hours during Ramadan and I am sure they will be able to give you all the answer you need if you actually ask them direct.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I am guessing you are using DKC? If so, don't worry, they are practically operational 24/7 and have years of experience, including many Ramadans. Their staff don't work shorter hours during Ramadan and I am sure they will be able to give you all the answer you need if you actually ask them direct.


Yes DKC! thank you so much - it's great to know they have a good reputation, they have been very helpful but it's good to hear others opinion of them also.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Welsh_lady said:


> Yes DKC! thank you so much - it's great to know they have a good reputation, they have been very helpful but it's good to hear others opinion of them also.


There are many companies here providing this kind of service. Everyone will recommend the one they were happy with. I think the companies that do this kind of work are, aside from the fact that they are in it to make money at the end of the day, acutely aware that they are handling peoples' 'babies'. I really recommend you contact DKC with your concerns. They are the only ones who can put your mind at rest because they are arranging the logistics.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> I really recommend you contact DKC with your concerns. They are the only ones who can put your mind at rest because they are arranging the logistics.


I will, thank you. 

Out of the whole move there has only really been 2 things that have concerned me - getting our children into a good school and moving the dog!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Dont worry yourself, we used DKC and they did a great job. We bought our dog over in July from UK, the flight landed around 12.30am, we had 3 calls from DKC to say the flight arrived, they had seen our dog and she was fine then a call to tell us they were on there way. From landing to our dog getting to our villa was only around 2 hours as well. 

She was fine when she arrived all be it a little disorientated and dying for a pee!


----------

